# No Device Options on Audio output Capture



## Kogaku (Feb 2, 2022)

When I select Audio Output Capture as a source I am given no device options and therefore cannot monitor computer (desktop) audio when I stream a screen or Youtube clip. How do I fix this? Using current OBS on Mac Pro on OS 12.2


----------



## Harold (Feb 2, 2022)

How to capture desktop audio on Mac
					

Desktop audio on Mac currently requires a second program to help OBS capture it, since macOS does not provide a way to capture audio built-in. You can accomplish this with a program called iShowU.




					obsproject.com


----------

